# Being sick at gradings :(



## satans.barber (Feb 26, 2003)

I've got my black belt grading in about three weeks, and although I'm not too worried about the technical side of it, I'm scared it's going to be so physically difficult I'll be sick 

This happened to me once before when I worked myself really really hard (I went outside, I didn't throw up in the hall or anything!), and although my instructor said that he'd done it himself and it was nothing to worry about I'm still really ashamed of it.

I feel that if this happens in a black belt grading, it's just going to put me right off it and I won't do very well (especially if it's more physical at the start and ends with techniques).

Is there anything I can do to try and stop this happening, apart from being fitter? I've been training as hard as I can given the time I've got, I'm having to write a thesis at the moment as well so I can't train as hard as I would ideally like to do.

How many other people have done this? Are you still embarassed or did you manage to laugh it off?

Would have been so bad if it wasn't just me...

Ian.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 26, 2003)

Go to the Drug Store and get yourself some Gravol to take before the test.  That'll keep your stomach settled.

Better check for side effects though, drowsiness, loss of balance would not be good for your test.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Feb 26, 2003)

Just try to relax and do some breathing exercises.  This way, at least you'll have enough oxigen to run the techniques. Take your time while doing them and forget about speed, having the timing right doesn't mean you have to run through the techniques. 
And if this works, remind me this july when my black belt test is probably being done 

Ahh. enjoy what you're doing and try to forget you're being graded (as if it were that easy, uh?)


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *I've got my black belt grading in about three weeks, and although I'm not too worried about the technical side of it, I'm scared it's going to be so physically difficult I'll be sick
> 
> This happened to me once before when I worked myself really really hard (I went outside, I didn't throw up in the hall or anything!), and although my instructor said that he'd done it himself and it was nothing to worry about I'm still really ashamed of it.
> ...



I don't get physically sick.. But I get stage fright terribly.. I hate to be on display and always flub up no matter how well I know a technique.. I can preform flawlessly when I'm teaching.. but  as soon as I realize a high rank is watching and judging.. then pfffts.. I'm doomed.. 
I am testing for black in 3 weeks too and I already know I'm doomed .. Whenever I tested before it was a group thing.. and Seig didn't single me out in front of everyone.. he tested us all groupwise and that was ok.. course he Knows what I'm capable of as he sees me  every night.. so he's actually testing all of us on a nightly basis if that makes any sense.  Just uses the 'Test night' as a standard.  Now he's informed me  that 2 of us are testing for black when Mr. Conatser comes up.. and I'm already in knots.. I'll never be a lone preformer  but in groups.. sparring or techs.. I'm just fine  
Good luck and know you're not alone in your anxiety~!!!

Tess


----------



## Kirk (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I don't get physically sick.. But I get stage fright terribly.. I hate to be on display and always flub up no matter how well I know a technique.. I can preform flawlessly when I'm teaching.. but  as soon as I realize a high rank is watching and judging.. then pfffts.. I'm doomed..
> I am testing for black in 3 weeks too and I already know I'm doomed .. Whenever I tested before it was a group thing.. and Seig didn't single me out in front of everyone.. he tested us all groupwise and that was ok.. course he Knows what I'm capable of as he sees me  every night.. so he's actually testing all of us on a nightly basis if that makes any sense.  Just uses the 'Test night' as a standard.  Now he's informed me  that 2 of us are testing for black when Mr. Conatser comes up.. and I'm already in knots.. I'll never be a lone preformer  but in groups.. sparring or techs.. I'm just fine
> Good luck and know you're not alone in your anxiety~!!!
> ...



My instructor is fully aware of this, which I like.  Our testing groups
are usually small, so a lot of us flub up because of stage fright.  
That's why he feels you've earned your color before you test.
Then the test is just torture we go through to earn the right to
wear the next color LOL.  Unless you blow it BIG TIME, you're 
gonna get your belt ... but you're gonna crawl out of the studio
with it, by the time the test is over.


Best of luck to both of you on your tests!!


----------



## Chu-Chulain (Feb 26, 2003)

You may wish to take your diet into consideration, especially the day of the test. Think about what food would help you get through the test with enough energy. Also fluids are really, really, really important.

Personally I would go for the good old banana just before the test, but also plan some good intake of protein a few hours before. Clearly you don't want to eat much 2 hours prior, or you might bring it up! I also would think about a high energy drink, like Red Bull, immediately before the test. This will then kick in about 30-45 minutes in, when the energy level starts to sap.

Lastly it is also important to replenish lost fluids and protein following the test. If you don't your muscles will atrophy and not recover as quickly, which is clearly not a good thing!

Lastly Good Luck!!

BTW did I mention how important fluids are?!


----------



## Quick Sand (Feb 26, 2003)

Bananas are a really good idea. They're known for helping to calm peoples nerves. I think it's the potassium but I can't remember for sure.

 I'm a musician and believe me, I know about stage fright. It took me a couple years to get over but eventually it does get better. My biggest tip is to take your time and breath. There's nothing wrong with taking a second to breath and focus yourself before starting a form or a technique etc. It may feel like you're taking forever but YOU'RE NOT. Maybe even turn around for a second on the pretence of fixing your belt or something. (As musicians we fiddle with different parts of our instruments to take a second to breath and focus, predenting to empty water and things like that.) 

Good luck to both of you !!! :asian: :cheers:


----------



## tunetigress (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chu-Chulain _
> *You may wish to take your diet into consideration, especially the day of the test. Think about what food would help you get through the test with enough energy. Also fluids are really, really, really important.
> 
> 
> BTW did I mention how important fluids are?! *




I totally agree with this excellent advice!  :asian:


----------



## tarabos (Feb 26, 2003)

i wouldn't say it's anything to be ashamed of....but human nature says you'll be a little embarassed at least. i think you may be building the test up in your mind so much that you may convince yourself that you'll be tossin' the old proverbial cookies. some would say it winds up looking like you work so hard you have to puke because you're an animal.

pace yourself and don't over-exert. i'd try and run through the typical test you might think you will have so you can get a good idea of what your fastest pace might be without overdoing it.

don't feel bad...it's happened to me before with training. back in my soccer/futball days i threw up a couple of times from the heat and mostly dehydration. Like Chu-Chulain said...just get plenty of fluid in you so you can stay hydrated. i don't think you'll have to worry so much about the heat since it's the middle of winter.

good luck by the way...


----------



## SingingTiger (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chu-Chulain _
> *Personally I would go for the good old banana just before the test, but also plan some good intake of protein a few hours before. Clearly you don't want to eat much 2 hours prior, or you might bring it up! I also would think about a high energy drink, like Red Bull, immediately before the test. This will then kick in about 30-45 minutes in, when the energy level starts to sap.*



This may just depend on personal preference and metabolism, but in general I'd disagree with the protein part.  Protein is more difficult to digest, so it takes more internal resources to process.  I'd stick with complex carbohydrates a few hours before:  easier to digest, and if it's long enough before, they should give some additional energy reserves.  I'd save the protein for after the test (as Chu-Chulain also mentioned).

I've never had a Red Bull, but doesn't it have caffeine?  If it does, take that into account; again, it might just be a matter of preference, but the last thing I'd want is something that could make me jittery during a test.  I'd just go for lots and lots of water, and maybe a gatorade-type drink.

Good luck!

Rich


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 26, 2003)

Protein is necessary- but light. I got up early for my BB test, had chicken vegetable soup and rice. Followed by gatorade and water (half-and-half). Followed by oatmeal- just one bowl, and fruit. More gatorade. I had enough steam to get through. You do need protein, but I'd aviod red meat as it is very heavy.

Also try to pace yourself- going balls out does not mean turning into speedy gonzales. Breathe.

Remember, you wouldn't be testing if you are not ready. If I can do it, believe me, you can too! 

:boing1:


----------



## tarabos (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chu-Chulain _
> *I also would think about a high energy drink, like Red Bull, immediately before the test. *



spoonful of honey would be a good energy boost...i'm not a big fan of those "energy" drinks...something about them just seems a little off to me. plus aren't they carbonated? you might get a little bloating from that i would think.


----------



## Quick Sand (Feb 26, 2003)

Often drinks like Red Bull and other "energy drinks" have high levels of caffeine or toureine (sp?). They can be really dehydrating, I'd stay away if it were me.


----------



## tarabos (Feb 26, 2003)

you could always get real drunk too...then you'd be puking for a whole different reason... :rofl:


----------



## Kenpomachine (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Quick Sand _
> *Often drinks like Red Bull and other "energy drinks" have high levels of caffeine or toureine (sp?). They can be really dehydrating, I'd stay away if it were me. *



And if you drink enough of the stuff you'll be tachicardic and your heart will beat like mad.


----------



## Disco (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm just going to come right out and say this because there is no sweet or sugar coated way to say it. 

You've had good instruction, Right?

You know how and what to do, Right?

You DO believe in yourself, RIGHT?

Go and enjoy. Your both more than up for the challenge.

Remember, you can't afford to have that kind of adverse reaction if you should find yourself in a real situation. In truth, you would'nt have the time for that, you would just react without giving it any thought. Mabey after, but not before. Have that same mind set......


----------



## Chu-Chulain (Feb 26, 2003)

I think everyone is probably right about the negative side of drinks like Red Bull. It wouldn't be something I would typically use. But.... I got introduced to this drink many, many years ago when I used to go clubbing a lot (as in dancing). Relataing this to the drunk comment, it mixes really well with double Vodkas! It tends to put you on a bit of a high and give you a good rush, just what you need after an hour or so of hard physical exercise and a group of senior people shouting at you! Gatorade is also a good option, but personally I don't really go for the high sugar fix myself.

On the protein issue, no don't eat a 32 oz steak, but your muscles need protein to function properly. So depedning on time of day and personal preference, some bacon & eggs, or chicken, or nuts, or whatever a couple of hours before is a good option.

Personally I always get in trouble with breathing by over-exerting, forgetting to breath and end up hyperventilating!


----------



## Kenpomachine (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chu-Chulain _
> *Personally I always get in trouble with breathing by over-exerting, forgetting to breath and end up hyperventilating! *



Have you come up with a way to bypass this. I have the same problem, but sometimes I get an asthma attack instead of hyperventilating


----------



## molson (Feb 27, 2003)

With all of the worries and nerves up to the test, once you start just relax and have fun. Consider it a show and proving you are ready to go on. Get a little attitude for the test. Usually once you start all of the nerves will go away. It is just like public speaking. If you know your material you will do just fine.


----------



## satans.barber (Mar 1, 2003)

Thanks for all the advice everyone 

Unfortunately I won't be eating any bananas, I can't stand the things! I'll certinaly eat lots of carbohydrates though, maybe some pasta and potatoes.

I don't think I'll have a problem relaxing, it wasn't a nervous reaction last time, just exhaustion! I'm OK on the techniques, they don't tire me, it's the pad work and sparring that get me. We do lots and lots of padwork, perhaps more than American Kenpo, I'm not sure how much you guys do?

It's very tiring though, especially when you start doing rounds on them. We alwaus have to do  2 minutes hands only, minutes rest, 2 minutes legs only, minutes rest, 2 minutes elbows and knees, minutes rest and then 2 minutes everything at some point during the grading, that really saps your energy! It's worse if we have to spar soon after as well 

Well, at least I'll know I've earned it if I get it!

Ian.

p.s. someone has made a profile of our club here (should say 'Kempo Ryu' at the top, not 'Kemporu'):

http://www.practical-martial-arts.co.uk/association_profiles/prof_kksa.html

And a profile of Mr. Cawood (who'll be grading me), who heads our organisation here:

http://www.practical-martial-arts.co.uk/practical_kempo/phil_back.html

The man getting palm heeled in the chin in the black and white photo on the right is Mr. Coolican, my sensei, but the photo isn't very clear...


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 3, 2003)

The pasta idea is a good one for the night before or very early on the day that you test.  Definetly not some thing you want to eat just before the test.  Plenty of fluids!! Nerves alone during a my tests have gotten me sweating like crazy.  My last test was done one on one with the Sifu.  I know how much control it took me to get through the test with out exploding and that was just my green belt test.... I can just imagine what you are going through now.  If you have made it this far then you know your stuff and will just "get into the zone" as the saying goes come test time.  
You may try eating a power bar an hour or so before the test.  The idea of running through a "possible" test before-hand is a good one too.  I did this a couple of times before my last one and it eased a lot of the anxiety. 
    You need not be concerned with getting sick during the test unless you let that stop you.  If you get sick and come back for more then it should be viewed as a measure of your spirit not as an embarassment.  Best of luck.

Theletch1
"make civilized the mind ...
make savage the body."


----------



## Ultraboy (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Disco _
> *I'm just going to come right out and say this because there is no sweet or sugar coated way to say it.
> 
> You've had good instruction, Right?
> ...




Unfortunately, that doesn't apply to everyone. I've been in violent situations before, and never panic. (Shotgun shoved into back of head, attacked downtown by two drunks attempting to rob me.) In those situations, I just became very calm and got through it.  But grading? I feel horrible, nervous, frightened. I despise it, which is why my sensei has tested me alone. (God bless dear Roland.) 

It's the performance thing, the fear of--I suppose--looking like a fool, of letting down your sensei. Ask me to do a defence in class--no problem. Ask me again in front of thirty people--I suddenly want to be confronted with two drunks again.

My two cents, worth less than that...


----------



## Kroy (Apr 8, 2003)

Just go ahead and puke. Many proffesional athletes still get nervous before the big game and a little upchuck becomes part of their routine. Just try and avoid it during your test:barf: Once you get going every should fall into place and that sick feeling will disapear. Good Luck.


----------



## phlaw (Apr 9, 2003)

I threw up once in the middle of my TKD test, and it actually helped me.  I was doing a technique, asked to be excused, threw up, came back and nailed the technique.

My instructor said it was one of my best tests...


----------



## Angus (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chu-Chulain _
> * Gatorade is also a good option, but personally I don't really go for the high sugar fix myself.
> *



You're kidding, right? Last time I checked, drinks like Red Bull had anywhere between 25-50g of sugar, which is horrible! That's a big part of the reason why those kind of drinks are so bad: they give you quick energy that then falls off really fast and really hard. No good.

I wouldn't recommend Gatorade, either. Gatorade should only be drank after a workout to replenish electrolytes, etc, and water should be before hand. Otherwise it overloads you on sugars and other things that are not beneficial to your performance (ie, weighs you down; cramps!). Water is probably the best as far as liquids go. Drink a hell of a lot to flush out your system beforehand, though. 

Protein a while beforehand would be good I think, but I wouldn't do very much (less than if you weren't sick), because if you are sick it's going to be harder for your body to process the protein at the same rate it would if you were healthy, so it'll sit your stomach longer.

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Apr 9, 2003)

If you only drink water you could have problems for lack of salts, thus, Gatorade and Aquarius would be a nice option. You have to take into account that when you sweat you're loosing salts as well as water.


----------



## Greggers69 (Apr 9, 2003)

Well heck I think you all the advice you need.  :asian:


----------



## pineapple head (Apr 9, 2003)

Try to give up the curry and beer the previous night might help! 
Hope you pass your test Ian.:asian:


----------



## Angus (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *If you only drink water you could have problems for lack of salts, thus, Gatorade and Aquarius would be a nice option. You have to take into account that when you sweat you're loosing salts as well as water. *



Hence why you drink Gatorade after. If you do it before you overload on salts and your body won't cool down (sweat) very easily, which is very bad. Gatorade was specifically made for drinking afterwards, not before.

However, you may never notice either way.


----------



## satans.barber (Apr 9, 2003)

Sensei told me the other night that only *one* person who'd taken their black belt under Sensei Cawood had ever not been sick, so it doesn't bode well! Maybe he was just trying to wind me up though, although I doubt it!

But, it's been pushed back to July now, so  I still have chance to get a bit fitter before the test. Maybe I'll just take a bucket along, hehe!

Ian.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Angus _
> *Hence why you drink Gatorade after. If you do it before you overload on salts and your body won't cool down (sweat) very easily, which is very bad. Gatorade was specifically made for drinking afterwards, not before.
> *



I don't know exactly about Gatorade, but isotonic drinks like Isostar are made to take while you're exercising, to delay the aparition of cramps.

Btw, triathletes drink CocaCola decarbonated among other things, to supply sugar once the body reserves are depleted.


----------



## michaeledward (Apr 10, 2003)

Have a big plate of pasta the night before a race.  Don't know what the purpose of it all is, but there are very few things physically that will drain you as much as running 26 miles in a row.  

Remember ... it is the *NIGHT* the big event.


----------



## Grasshopper22 (Apr 10, 2012)

I haven't personally done this but I haven't reached a high, physically demanding belt yet. If someone at my club did this though I wouldn't judge them  negatively, especially if I already knew them. Anyway, if you're grading for your black belt surely that speaks for itself. You can't be that unfit or you woulnd't have got this far. I'm sure it won't but if it does happen, I'm sure people will forget about it soon enough and they'll have seen it several times before so it won't be a big deal. Good luck!


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 12, 2012)

Man you got to check the dates of the posts.  This if from 9 years ago i think hes already taken the test by now




Grasshopper22 said:


> I haven't personally done this but I haven't reached a high, physically demanding belt yet. If someone at my club did this though I wouldn't judge them  negatively, especially if I already knew them. Anyway, if you're grading for your black belt surely that speaks for itself. You can't be that unfit or you woulnd't have got this far. I'm sure it won't but if it does happen, I'm sure people will forget about it soon enough and they'll have seen it several times before so it won't be a big deal. Good luck!


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 15, 2012)

My wife tested for her orange belt with a torn right calf muscle...  I would have had to sit that one out


----------

